# new to this



## bigcol (Sep 12, 2011)

hi everyone 
Just joined so take it easy with me 
I am type 2 take tablets and inject with victoza, and still cant get my sugars down even if i dont eat they go up any ideas please :


----------



## Mark T (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Bigcol 

Have you read this advice about reducing blood sugars? http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/14045524.php


----------



## vince13 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Bigcol, I'm Faith - was diagnosed type 2 then re-diagnosed as LADA Type 1.5 (Latent Auto-immune Diabetes of Adulthood - in other words I've got type 1 late in life). I was on metformin and gliclazide to get my levels down but recently went onto insulin.  

Others on here will help on the medication side you are currently on but I just wanted to say welcome and hope you find a lot of your questions answered by the very nice and knowledgable people on here.  Nothing is too silly to ask (I should know !) although we're not allowed to give medical advice, someone is sure to have had the same problems as you at some stage.

Just wait awhile and you'll get an answer for sure.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi bigcol. Welcome 

Are you managing to exercise at all ?

That can make a huge difference to how your body uses insulin.

Rob


----------



## bigcol (Sep 12, 2011)

I am on  on 4 metformin and 4 gliclazide and take the injection victoza once a day and my bloods are still in double figures


----------



## Mark T (Sep 12, 2011)

bigcol said:


> I am on  on 4 metformin and 4 gliclazide and take the injection victoza once a day and my bloods are still in double figures


Neither gliclazide or victoza will work if you are not a Type 2 or if your pancreas is starting to give in.

How long have you been diagnosed for?
Are you taking any steroids?
Are you a 'larger person' or at normal or below weight?

Sorry for the inquisition


----------



## slipper (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Bigcol, welcome. You will get answers from the guys on here for sure. Newbie myself, so just popped on to say hello and good luck.


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi there Col and a warm welcome to the forum,I am also on met and victoza,be nice to get to know you so please ask any questions x


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum bigcol!

Don't let the double figures carry on for too long. If you're not making progress then beat your GP's door down and demand action!

If the pills and victoza aren't working then you need to really study your diet and exercise regime. If they're fine, then other treatments need to be considered.

Good luck with everything,

Andy


----------



## bigcol (Sep 12, 2011)

hi 
i have being diagnosed for about ten years ,i am overweight but losing weight all the time no matter wot i do my sugars are up when i go to bed they mite be 13 when i get up they will be 17 or 18


----------



## bigcol (Sep 12, 2011)

hi steff
how do you find victoza


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2011)

bigcol said:


> hi steff
> how do you find victoza



Hi Col,
Yeah its ok, was thinking of giving it up until this morning when i found out i had lost some weight,it did seem to stall for me but I think i was expecting too much to soon.I will stick with it for now though.


----------



## bigcol (Sep 12, 2011)

I lose weight every time i go to nurse its just my sugars are always high just have to see what happens i
I did weigh 25 st but now weigh 18 st but it never seems enough for the doctors lol


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2011)

bigcol said:


> I lose weight every time i go to nurse its just my sugars are always high just have to see what happens i
> I did weigh 25 st but now weigh 18 st but it never seems enough for the doctors lol



I know unless your a bean pole, its loose weight loose weight.there not bothered that you could have amazing cholestrol or a great hbA lol


----------



## bigcol (Sep 12, 2011)

What gets me is the nurse i see is a lot bigger than me lol


----------



## Steff (Sep 12, 2011)

bigcol said:


> What gets me is the nurse i see is a lot bigger than me lol



LOL practice what you preach huh


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 12, 2011)

As far as I'm aware, insulin resistance for many people is caused by free fatty acids depositing fat around the internal organs, and the only way of getting rid of it is to lose most of the excess body fat, which will then trigger the body to burn off the internal organ fat. That's why the first thing they suggest is to lose weight, because it will help any meds to act more efficiently and take some strain off the pancreas. That applies to any of us, whether T1, T2 or non-diabetic. The only difference is that non-D's don't get to find out.

My weight has gone down a bit but my insulin requirements are currently going up, presumably due to sitting on my bum more instead of working outside. I really need to exercise more to burn off some of that internal fat.

Exercise also helps by speeding up the metabolism, which helps to burn off fat quicker and increase blood flow which will improve overall health, especially when at risk from neuropathy and other complications.

Rob


----------



## bigcol (Sep 12, 2011)

just have to keep going ,just a bit worried bout my  high sugars


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 12, 2011)

Have you been offered any dietary advice col ?

Rob


----------



## bigcol (Sep 12, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Have you been offered any dietary advice col ?
> 
> Rob


Yeah i see a dietitian and am losing weight gone from 25 st to 18 st and still losing ,even if i dont eat my sugars go up 
I think they are going to put me on insulin 
col


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 12, 2011)

It's a complicated mechanism for sure. Well done on losing so much. I suspect that until you get to some magic figure you may only see very slight improvements.

It's different for everybody and my OH (RSVP) barely eats anything before her BGs go up so she has to nip out for a walk round after eating.

Rob


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes I just wanted to give you a big pat on the back too, bigcol. That weight loss of yours will be doing wonders for you even if it doesn't necessarily feel like it!

I think where you are now is where I was 2 years ago, so on that basis I don't think you have too much further to go (it may seem a long time, but fortunately being over 40, time flies for me anyway!).

Andy


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum bigcol!


----------



## Mark T (Sep 13, 2011)

Really silly question!

You said that you are seeing a dietician - are they giving you advice to minimise your fat intake and eat lots of starchy carbs with every meal by any chance?

Starchy carbs will tend to raise your blood glucose so you might want to try removing some or substituting in low GI alternatives.

Because gliclazide causes your pancreas to secrete insulin, that will also make you hungry making it more difficult to loose weight too.


----------



## bigcol (Sep 13, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Really silly question!
> 
> You said that you are seeing a dietician - are they giving you advice to minimise your fat intake and eat lots of starchy carbs with every meal by any chance?
> 
> ...



Thanks for that i will give it a go and see what happens


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi bigcol and welcome aboard. I see you've had some good advice already and I hope you can benefit from the input you've had. I'm just the oposite to you....my BS levels are great but I can't lose the weight no matter what I try. I do keep trying though.

I can't really add much to what's already been said but I did notice one thing you mentioned a couple of times. you said even if you don't eat your levels go up. I'm wondering how long you go without eating, as if you go too long between eating your body can think you are starving it and pump out glucose in a panic. This can push your levels up. I've experienced this myself as I don't have much of an apetite and have in the past missed meals because I'm not hungry and I would just forget to eat or not bother. I make sure I have 3 healthy mealsevery day now and my levels are very good....apart from first thing in a morning which is a different story altogether. XXXXX


----------



## bigcol (Sep 14, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> Welcome to the forum bigcol!


thank you nice to meet you


----------

